# Anyone Canning Water?



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Just got to thinking, instead of buying all this bottled water for all this money, has anyone ever thought about canning their tap or well water? I always have extra jars around that could be used for this. More for those that are staying put though. Might have to add a little something to it like salt to have it keep longer but it would be worth an experiment.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I do. I just add em in ifin I ain't got a full canner. Not the cheapest but nice ta have fer some back up.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Well the thing is, if you need the jar you can just drink the water and nothing lost except the lid.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

It takes a lot more energy (translates to money) to can something than it does to merely bring water to a boil, so what added benefit is gained by canning water for storage than merely placing into jars and boiling it upon use or boiling it now and then putting it away?

I don't see any sense in this exercise.

If you're stuck living in a very arid locale and you are totally dependent on society to deliver water to you then storing a lot of water will make sense, but if water scarcity is not so absolute, then having some water to last you a few days until you find a fresh source is probably all that you need.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I have to ask...why? Water doesn't go "bad", it doesn't expire(contrary to the label on water bottles, which is there because one state requires it <insert facepalm pic here>), it doesn't have a shelf life. Unless it's _contaminated_ by biological or chemical factors, then it's safe to drink. Canning(pressure) water will kill the biological factors, but so does boiling. As bobbb pointed out, pressure canning takes a lot more heat energy than just boiling. Food grade HDPE containers and bleach/pool shock are probably even cheaper in the long run.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

From what i understand its the plastic that brakes down, not the water.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I think OldCootHillbilly has the right idea. When canning the last canner load is seldom full, so it costs nothing(or just a lid) to can the water.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually, it will go bad, bacteria can an will grow in water.

Ifin ya can it like any other product yall stand a better chance a havin a useable product when ya open it. 

I don't can hundreds a gallons a water, I have bout 5 gallons canned right now. It gonna be nice ta have in a emergency untill I got a chance ta process what be available.

As fer the cost a cannin it, well, it costs X amount a dollars ta run the canner, ifin it ain't full it costs just as much ta run as a full canner, so fill it with jars a water.

Like all preps, it be a personal choice, yall don't wanna, don't. I thin it be a good idear ta have some extra on hand an not have ta rotate it out.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> As fer the cost a cannin it, well, it costs X amount a dollars ta run the canner, ifin it ain't full it costs just as much ta run as a full canner, so fill it with jars a water.


Look, we're talking mere pennies in difference here so the real world consequences of your statement are immaterial to anyone who is looking to save money, but technically it does cost you more to do this. Drop an ice-cube into a pot of boiling water and compare what happens to the state of the boil from that experiment to one where you drop 20 lbs of ice cubes into the boiling water. The mass that you place into your canner has to be brought up to temperature, so the more mass you have within the canner the more energy must be put into the system in order to recharge the steam and keep it at a constant level.

Again, this is just me being pedantic, the actual costs to you of putting a jar of water into an otherwise full canner of other products is going to be pennies, but those pennies are real.

There ain't no free lunch, never, no how.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

By all means Bobb, don't do it! Let those a us who be crazy take care of ourselve, yall just worry bout yerself friend. You prep yer way an I'll prep mine.

I really careless about yer economics lessons.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Let me ask ya this, what would ya pay fer earth's greatest resource, water, when ya need it an ain't got access ta it? Not always will water be so plentiful in a useable condition. How bout a rail disaster that contaminates the water in yer area? Now what ya gonna do?

Sometimes it be a penny wise an a pound foolish!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You all are also assuming that I use electricity or gas when canning. I have extra jars and I use the wood stove and I always have a pot of water on there so why not a caner instead?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well cnsper, it'll take two extra match stick size pieces a wood that be why! Keep cannin my friend, the day may well come when were danged well happy ta have our supplies!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Something else to think about.I'll sure can water if I have extra room in canner,also may start canning it with full canner of water.I need to get more jars.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Why don't you just store water in clean 2 liter soda bottles. Way cheaper.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't like plastic. Period... Yeah I will have some, you can't get away from it really but if I can do something else I prefer it.

I remember when you could not find a plastic bucket to save your life and now they fill up our landfills. It is really disgusting what we are doing to this planet, and it is not just this country but a lot of it starts here.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

kejmack said:


> Why don't you just store water in clean 2 liter soda bottles. Way cheaper.


Sure, ifin yer gonna treat it er rotate it an at that it only be good fer a relative short time.

Ya don't have ta do that with canned.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I would probably can water occasionally, only thing is... I need those jars! We've upped our preps so much in the last year that I rarely have extra jars. I mean, I'm buying em every time I got to town! 

I've been saving 2 liter soda bottles. I've got over a dozen right now and I'm trying to figure out what to do with them.... Problem would be stacking them to where they don't crush and where you can rotate. There was a man on YouTube that was showing how he stacked them but I can't find the video anymore.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

The other thing is water going stale. The indians used to call it dead water. I will admit I have not canned any but I am going to try it and open a few here and there to see how it keeps.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, so I just put an ice cube into a boiling pot of water, and 20 into another pot of water. Got thirsty, so I drank a glass of water waiting for the second pot to boil. SMH, I still don't have any extra water stored. 

I'm with OCH, store what you want how you want.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.worldgrocer.com/v/canned-water/water-shelf-life.htm
found this. So what are your thoughts about water bath canning for water? Thats all I can do right now.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

cnsper said:


> The other thing is water going stale. The indians used to call it dead water. I will admit I have not canned any but I am going to try it and open a few here and there to see how it keeps.


Stale water, even boiled water can be poured from one container ta another. This puts air bubbles back inta it an improves its taste. Long as it be safe ta drink I'll drink it. Ya can always put in some flavourin, I store lots a them little packeds a drink mix an been buyin an storin the larger containers when I find em on sale.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

biobacon said:


> http://www.worldgrocer.com/v/canned-water/water-shelf-life.htm
> found this. So what are your thoughts about water bath canning for water? Thats all I can do right now.


Here be the way I look at it biobacon, properly sterilize yer jars, rings an lids. Anythin what touch's yer water er used in the process properly sterilized (normal cannin practice) an use safe ta drink water (city tap water er tested well water). The method ta can ain't really gonna make a hoots difference, see, there ain't really anythin ta spoil there (were tryin ta keep it away from bacteria) so all ya wan't ta do be properly seal the jar. So, ifin I'm water bath cannin an got room, I'll do it. Ifin I'm pressure cannin an I got room, I'll can it.

I thin yer good ta go friend.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

We ran the canner on the last load of bloody mary mix with three jars... water would have been a great idea.

We also have an RO system for drinking water. HUGE difference in taste, and when you do things like make frozen OJ with it, it is NOT the same OJ!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Know what ya mean, we got super hard water (could be why we got 2 cement plants across the road from each other!) an filterin an treatin it be the only way ta go. Course well water be even better!


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Bobbb said:


> Look, we're talking mere pennies in difference here so the real world consequences of your statement are immaterial to anyone who is looking to save money, but technically it does cost you more to do this. Drop an ice-cube into a pot of boiling water and compare what happens to the state of the boil from that experiment to one where you drop 20 lbs of ice cubes into the boiling water. The mass that you place into your canner has to be brought up to temperature, so the more mass you have within the canner the more energy must be put into the system in order to recharge the steam and keep it at a constant level.
> 
> Again, this is just me being pedantic, the actual costs to you of putting a jar of water into an otherwise full canner of other products is going to be pennies, but those pennies are real.
> 
> There ain't no free lunch, never, no how.


If the canner is full of water, and it's the same temperature as water in the jar, what difference does it make if it's in a jar or not?


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

dirtgrrl said:


> If the canner is full of water, and it's the same temperature as water in the jar, what difference does it make if it's in a jar or not?


It takes energy to heat up a mass. It doesn't matter that the water is boiling, the more mass within the pot of boiling water the more energy you have to pump into the system so that the energy can transfer from the boiling water and into the mass, in this case a jar of water. The ice situation I mentioned earlier illustrates this point.

Look, as I already noted this is just me being a pedantic knob and the real world cost of this extra energy is probably a penny or so in your electric or gas bill. The more crucial point, as OCH and I both noted, is having the water there when you need it. I happen to think that there are easier ways of achieving that end and more critical foods to put into canning jars, but as with all judgment calls, there is no black and white here. It doesn't hurt to can water so if you think canning water makes more sense than the alternative methods of storing water, then go for it.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Actually, it will go bad, bacteria can an will grow in water.
> 
> Ifin ya can it like any other product yall stand a better chance a havin a useable product when ya open it.
> 
> ...


That's contamination(biological), not water going "bad". It's not possible with clean water in a clean, sealed(and airtight) container...especially if the extra preventative measure of adding chlorine is taken before sealing it.

The cost difference in fuel isn't really the cost that would concern me. It's the cost of canning jars versus a 15-55 gallon hdpe drum.


----------



## mrcuddles (Oct 9, 2012)

3litter bottles seem better but my main concern is I wanna make a water filter with activated carbon but I don't no how much to use or when to change it or what brand to use does any one know help an idiot out would you please


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I usually just dehydrate my water...just wanted to add a little levity to the situation...lol


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

mrcuddles said:


> 3litter bottles seem better but my main concern is I wanna make a water filter with activated carbon but I don't no how much to use or when to change it or what brand to use does any one know help an idiot out would you please


You might want to take a look here. This is not a perfect solution! There are a lot of nasty bugs that can really do some damage to you that are too small to be filtered by this system. On the other hand, it's affordable, it eliminates a lot of nasty bugs, and the one's it doesn't I think you can just boil out before or after passing through the filter buckets, and then as a bonus, these have a pretty good duration lifespan for processing water

http://www.wavesforwater.org/family-filters/


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

zombieresponder said:


> That's contamination(biological), not water going "bad". It's not possible with clean water in a clean, sealed(and airtight) container...especially if the extra preventative measure of adding chlorine is taken before sealing it.
> 
> The cost difference in fuel isn't really the cost that would concern me. It's the cost of canning jars versus a 15-55 gallon hdpe drum.


Whatever, ifin ya can't drink it, it ain't good.

How often ya gonna change out the water in them drums?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I for one do as OldCootHillbilly does. When the canner is not full then I add a jar of water. Even though we have our own spring that is running just beside the house there are those who do not have this water source. and I for one if I lived in the city or somewhere where I had to depend on a water source besides my spring or well I would can water for extra.

And also I use a Neti Pot and use this canned water for that purpose.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I usually just dehydrate my water...just wanted to add a little levity to the situation...lol


you've been reading too many of DAVARM's posts


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Someone was worried about the cost of the jars. Well first off, I said I use extras so I already have them. Secondly you will buy a bottle of water for $1.29 but you will not buy a canning jar for $1? Think of how many bottles of water and soda you buy every day/week/month/year and you will be amazed at what you spend/waste on that junk.


----------



## TheWoman (Dec 15, 2010)

Someone else was worried about the cost of the lids. Water is the one thing I will reuse lids for. I figure that even if the seal breaks, the water isn't going to kill us, it just may no longer be sterile.

When I canned water, after a year or so we noticed a white sediment on the bottom of some of the jars. I assume it was minerals that for some unknown reason decided not to remain dissolved in the water. We dumped them just to be sure (and because I needed the jars) but does anyone know for sure what that was?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Same thin what be in the bottom a yer tea kettle. Water got dissolved minerals in it. When ya boil it they will seperate an collect. We got a pan that fer years has been used ta hard boil eggs. Used ta be brown. Now it be mostly white.

Round these parts we have heavy concentrations a limestone, so our water is so hard ya gotta use plastic cups, otherwise it'll break a glass one!

Here again, we ain't talkin bout cannin all the water were gonna need. Were cannin some as a stop gap measure till we get our other sources on line.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I usually just dehydrate my water...just wanted to add a little levity to the situation...lol


Or you can buy dehydrated water too:

http://www.buydehydratedwater.com/free.htm

http://www.brms.com/dehydrated-water


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Bobbb said:


> It takes a lot more energy (translates to money) to can something than it does to merely bring water to a boil, so what added benefit is gained by canning water for storage than merely placing into jars and boiling it upon use or boiling it now and then putting it away?
> 
> I don't see any sense in this exercise.
> 
> If you're stuck living in a very arid locale and you are totally dependent on society to deliver water to you then storing a lot of water will make sense, but if water scarcity is not so absolute, then having some water to last you a few days until you find a fresh source is probably all that you need.


The reason you want to store water is that after it hits the fan it'll be too dangerous to go outside in a lot of places. There will be competition for fresh water and people will be willing to fight over it. That's why I have 1500 gallons of water in my basement.

I'm miles from the nearest water and it's not clean water either. I don't know if boiling the water from Lake Winnebago or the Fox River would make it safe to drink. There's fertilizer and pesticide run off that's gotten into them besides industrial pollutants.

Even if you find a stream of good fresh water you don't know how long it will stay that way. People upstream from you could decide to use that stream to dump their sewage. Or if it's a good sized river people might decide it's a good place to dump bodies.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have ready access to water and too few jars to worry about canning water. However, I may do just that. My last canner load had only a couple jars on the top layer and when I opened the canner they had fallen over and I lost the contents. Cheaper to can water, or just use empty jars than replace the food. Tattler reusable lids answers the cost issue of the lid.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Caribou said:


> I have ready access to water and too few jars to worry about canning water. However, I may do just that. My last canner load had only a couple jars on the top layer and when I opened the canner they had fallen over and I lost the contents. Cheaper to can water, or just use empty jars than replace the food. Tattler reusable lids answers the cost issue of the lid.


If your principal goal is to stabilize the jars then you don't need to actually can the water and use lids, simply place jars full of water next to the jars with the food and don't put any lids on jars or better yet put lids on the jars but don't tighten them at all so that they can't seal thus reducing the amount of water that will escape the jars and enter into the canner.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

cnsper said:


> , has anyone ever thought about canning their tap or well water?


This what I do. I have hundreds of extra 1/2 gallon and larger odd sized mason jars. Simply fill and water bath can for 10 minutes. No pressure canner needed here. It only needs 5 minutes but if you do it for ten then there is no needed to sterize the jars first.



Bobbb said:


> It takes a lot more energy (translates to money) to can something than it does to merely bring water to a boil, so what added benefit is gained by canning water for storage than merely placing into jars and boiling it upon use or boiling it now and then putting it away?
> 
> I don't see any sense in this exercise..


You don't see any sense in being able to pop the lid off and drink directly from the jar?



Bobbb said:


> There ain't no free lunch, never, no how.


Riddle me this.

How much more does it cost me to run some natural gas through the stove converting it to heat to can water then letting the jars cool on the table vs running that NG through the furnace seeing how both processes heat the house which needs to be done anyway?

Free lunch if ya ask me.



kejmack said:


> Why don't you just store water in clean 2 liter soda bottles. Way cheaper.


I don't buy pop in plastic.



biobacon said:


> So what are your thoughts about water bath canning for water? Thats all I can do right now.


That'll work fine,



TheWoman said:


> Water is the one thing I will reuse lids for.


Same here. Every one so far has sealed too. This makes me happy to know that the used lids will work with food if needed in the future,


----------



## cmgallman (Nov 12, 2012)

Every time that I get on this site, I am totally amazed at the things that I have never thought of!!!!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*
Good deal, old post resurrected.
I can water to fill the canner also. Though I only have a few jars of water, I feel a couple are needed to clean wounds...couldn't hurt (no pun intended).
*


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

This is a great idea! I am new to prepping myself, but I have been majorly wondering about good and safe ways to store water Just In Case. While I have seen the idea to store water and dry grains in two gallon soda bottles, I am trying to reduce my purchases of plastic (and soda too), so I like this option better. Plus it's great to have an option for actually re-using some of those canning lids.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

If I were to pressure can some water with the right amount of salt, how sterile do people think this would be? There are a lot of situations where I have used or wanted saline solution, couldn't you make your own. I don't see why it would not be as good as plastic package stuff. 
Everyone always says to just use boiled water but it takes a while to boil then seems to take forever to cool down, seems like a lot of messing around and chance for contamination in an emergency.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Basic biology states that cell formation is not spontaneous. As long as you sterilize something, it will remain sterile until it is exposed to existing cells. Don't see an issue with pressure canning a couple of jars of water to fill an incomplete run. Should stay potable until the seal is broken.
Many proteins will denature at 41 degrees Celsius (105.8F). This is why we "run fevers" as an immune response. Just boiling water isn't enough to make it sterile. You'll need to pressure can it. Temperatures should reach 250 F. Thus killing microorganisms that could survive boiling water at 212 F.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> If I were to pressure can some water with the right amount of salt, how sterile do people think this would be? There are a lot of situations where I have used or wanted saline solution, couldn't you make your own. I don't see why it would not be as good as plastic package stuff.
> Everyone always says to just use boiled water but it takes a while to boil then seems to take forever to cool down, seems like a lot of messing around and chance for contamination in an emergency.


You wouldn't even need to PC it.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> You wouldn't even need to PC it.


I wouldn't be medically sterile (sterile enough to use for chemistry or pharmaceutical use) unless it reaches at least 250 degrees F.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> If I were to pressure can some water with the right amount of salt, how sterile do people think this would be? There are a lot of situations where I have used or wanted saline solution, couldn't you make your own. I don't see why it would not be as good as plastic package stuff.
> Everyone always says to just use boiled water but it takes a while to boil then seems to take forever to cool down, seems like a lot of messing around and chance for contamination in an emergency.


Keep the salt on hand, add it ta the water ifin ya need that solution. That way ifin ya need ta drink the water it be salt free. Ifin ya need the solution mix it up.

I like options. Just my two coppers on it.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> I wouldn't be medically sterile (sterile enough to use for chemistry or pharmaceutical use) unless it reaches at least 250 degrees F.


But is that necessary?


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

PackerBacker said:


> But is that necessary?


I would think sterile water would be better to clean a wound or wash the eyes, that's why I keep it on hand.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Dixie said:


> I would think sterile water would be better to clean a wound or wash the eyes, that's why I keep it on hand.


I understand that but does water need to be pressure canned to be the equivalent of freshly boiled water. I would have thought water bathed would be equal.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> If I were to pressure can some water with the right amount of salt, how sterile do people think this would be? There are a lot of situations where I have used or wanted saline solution, couldn't you make your own. I don't see why it would not be as good as plastic package stuff.
> Everyone always says to just use boiled water but it takes a while to boil then seems to take forever to cool down, seems like a lot of messing around and chance for contamination in an emergency.


If you are talking about using saline to irrigate a wound I would pressure can. Why take the chance? If you are thinking of making your own IV solution I would start with distilled water. You really don't want to inject any chemicals or risk them precipitating and injecting the precipitate. This would be a high risk operation.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I sure appreciate everyone's input on this site, sometimes it is good to hear other people's opinions even when you are pretty sure of the answer. It helps to know that you are not way off base and also there is not one correct way of doing things.
In the past I have used freshly boiled water, mixed in salt when boiling, then left to cool and used this water for a variety of medical and veterinary uses. It would be equivalent to canning the saline water in a water bath except when boiling water is left to cool without being canned there is a chance for contamination. 
I could use canned water and mix in the salt when I needed it but that would not be quite as sterile because mixing cold water with salt and a spoon would incorporate some air and some bacterial, though the numbers would probably be insignificant.
Boiling does not kill all bacteria, notably botulism spores, so pressure canning would further reduce the chance of potential bad things in the water, though if the water was clean to begin with, then boiled the number of these would be very small.
I have done IV's one animals and it is not that difficult but definitely not enjoyable for me or them, would hate to have to do it to a person. That being said, I think the point about distilled water is probably valid, if I make up some IV solution I would feel more confident using distilled water. I would be nervous of which salt I would use too though.
So I think I will make up some saline solution in the pressure canner to have on hand for irrigating, etc. Thanks for the help.
-30something last night with windchill, canning is free for me


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought this Youtube video was helpful.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Basic biology states that cell formation is not spontaneous. As long as you sterilize something, it will remain sterile until it is exposed to existing cells. Don't see an issue with pressure canning a couple of jars of water to fill an incomplete run. Should stay potable until the seal is broken.
> Many proteins will denature at 41 degrees Celsius (105.8F). This is why we "run fevers" as an immune response. Just boiling water isn't enough to make it sterile. You'll need to pressure can it. Temperatures should reach 250 F. Thus killing microorganisms that could survive boiling water at 212 F.


Infants, Toddlers and young Children might survive 105 (almost 106) fever, but according to Mayo Clinic anything over 103 is dangerous, especially for adults.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/fever/DS00077


----------

